# Dexedrine question



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Looking at the pharmacology d-amphetamine is probably the best drug overall for social anxiety people. Probably even better than Adderall because it's just dextro amphetamine.
From wiki:


> *Pharmacodynamics*
> 
> Amphetamine has been shown to both diffuse through the cell membrane and travel via the dopamine transporter (DAT) to increase concentrations of dopamine in the neuronal terminal.
> Amphetamine, both as d-amphetamine (dextroamphetamine) and l-amphetamine (or a racemic mixture of the two isomers), is believed to exert its effects by binding to the monoamine transporters and increasing extracellular levels of the biogenic amines dopamine, norepinephrine (noradrenaline) and serotonin. *It is hypothesized that d-amphetamine acts primarily on the dopaminergic systems, while l-amphetamine is comparatively norepinephrinergic (noradrenergic). *The primary reinforcing and behavioral-stimulant effects of amphetamine, however, are linked to enhanced dopaminergic activity, primarily in the mesolimbic dopamine system.
> ...


More information: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:El3ctr0nika/affinities (rocknroll714 for the rescue  )

So L-amphetamine is something you don't want obviously. 
Dexedrine is probably the best thing ever for social anxiety. They invented Adderall which is a combination of different stuff:


> At first, the medical drug came as the salt racemic-amphetamine sulfate (racemic-amphetamine contains both isomers in equal amounts). Attention disorders are often treated using Adderall or a generic equivalent, a formulation of mixed amphetamine and dextroamphetamine salts that contain
> 
> 
> 1/4 dextro-amphetamine saccharate
> ...


They invented the adderall formula to make more profits. Later the drug companies invented Adderall XR for more profits. For that reason dexedrine rarely get prescribed to people anymore. They can not reinvent the wheel. I bet adderall is even worse for people with social anxiety.

So basically we have the best drug already but we don't have access to it. Isn't that great? d-amp is the last thing I want to try and maybe gbl the rest is just bull.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Wiki again:


> Adderall is roughly three-quarters dextroamphetamine, with it accounting for 72.7% of the amphetamine base in Adderall (the remaining percentage is levoamphetamine). An experiment with rats suggested, Adderall's inclusion of levoamphetamine provides the pharmaceutical with a quicker onset and longer clinical effect compared to pharmaceuticals exclusively formulated of dextroamphetamine. One study has shown that although the human brain usually has a preference for dextroamphetamine over levoamphetamine, certain children have a better clinical response to levoamphetamine.[30] *Dextroamphetamine induces more euphoria, whereas levoamphetamine induces more depression.*
> The overall greater potency of the dextro form to central actions suggests that this form may have a *higher potential for abuse*.[31]


In other words *d-amphetamine is dirt cheap to make*, higher potential for abuse (read: it works better than that levobbllaa crap).

Drugs companies want to make money so they create some different stuff in one capsule, hey guys we invented a new drug that works better!! So they like push adderall xr now until their patent runs out.


----------



## Selection10 (Oct 7, 2009)

Dexedrine instant release is hard to get prescribed, if you ask for dexedrine spansules you're more likely to get it. The spansules I have found to be more effective anyways as it's a much smoother experience.

And Dexedrine is the only stimulant I've ever tried that induces calmness, confidence, and mental altertness/motivation with no jitters or anxiety of any sort.

If you'll be taking it for SA I'd recommend low dose dexedrine, as in 5mg or 10mg spansules at a time... but it depends from person to person so you'd need to experiment with low and higher dosages. Just for me personally low dosages worked better.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Selection10 said:


> Dexedrine instant release is hard to get prescribed, if you ask for dexedrine spansules you're more likely to get it. The spansules I have found to be more effective anyways as it's a much smoother experience.
> 
> And Dexedrine is the only stimulant I've ever tried that induces calmness, confidence, and mental altertness/motivation with no jitters or anxiety of any sort.
> 
> If you'll be taking it for SA I'd recommend low dose dexedrine, as in 5mg or 10mg spansules at a time... but it depends from person to person so you'd need to experiment with low and higher dosages. Just for me personally low dosages worked better.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## TiMeZuP (Sep 30, 2009)

What about Vyvanse? I have Dex 10 and 15 spansules but have never taken them. you mentioned spansules felt smoother, do you feel vyvanse is even smoother?


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I knew about the difference between ADderall and Dexedrine a long time ago. The Adderall always gave me the jitters. Upon switching to Dex, I noticed a huge difference in terms of less side effects. It makes me more motivated to get work done, more confident, more talkative, and obviously more focused without too much of the jitters (you can still get them but they are way less significant).


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I just take a low sugar or sugar free energy drink and have my benzo thats my stimulant. :O)


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Dexedrine and a benzo like klonopin works perfect- but it's not something I would use very often.


----------



## John Smith (Jul 14, 2009)

Pretty useless drug really. It only works for a few hours and the social effect only lasts for the first couple of weeks if you're using it regularly. After that it becomes virtually ineffective and you become dependant on it.

Its only real use may be for studying for exam periods or quick one-off events.

My ADD and antisociability actually LESSENED when I switched from dex to Nardil. I cleaned by room out for the first time ever and stopped hiding from people. I've only been on nardil for less than two weeks.


----------



## jakeforpresident (Sep 27, 2009)

John Smith said:


> Pretty useless drug really. It only works for a few hours and the social effect only lasts for the first couple of weeks if you're using it regularly. After that it becomes virtually ineffective and you become dependant on it.
> 
> Its only real use may be for studying for exam periods or quick one-off events.
> 
> My ADD and antisociability actually LESSENED when I switched from dex to Nardil. I cleaned by room out for the first time ever and stopped hiding from people. I've only been on nardil for less than two weeks.


Let us know how Nardil works for you. Personally, for me it did nothing


----------



## John Smith (Jul 14, 2009)

jakeforpresident said:


> Let us know how Nardil works for you. Personally, for me it did nothing


What dose were you on?


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

John Smith said:


> Pretty useless drug really. It only works for a few hours and the social effect only lasts for the first couple of weeks if you're using it regularly. After that it becomes virtually ineffective and you become dependant on it.
> 
> Its only real use may be for studying for exam periods or quick one-off events.
> 
> My ADD and antisociability actually LESSENED when I switched from dex to Nardil. I cleaned by room out for the first time ever and stopped hiding from people. I've only been on nardil for less than two weeks.


Don't you ever talk about dexedrine like that, don't you EVER!!!


----------



## jakeforpresident (Sep 27, 2009)

John Smith said:


> What dose were you on?


30mg. The main thing I had issues with it for was that I couldn't augment it with virtually anything, and other drugs have worked better for me.


----------



## John Smith (Jul 14, 2009)

jakeforpresident said:


> 30mg. The main thing I had issues with it for was that I couldn't augment it with virtually anything, and other drugs have worked better for me.


That's not even a clinically effective dose.


----------



## jakeforpresident (Sep 27, 2009)

John Smith said:


> That's not even a clinically effective dose.


I was titrating up slowly when I decided against it. There's just better drugs. But lets us know how it goes as it is supposed to be the "gold standard" of treating SA. Nardil or Parnate that is.


----------



## John Smith (Jul 14, 2009)

jakeforpresident said:


> I was titrating up slowly when I decided against it. There's just better drugs. But lets us know how it goes as it is supposed to be the "gold standard" of treating SA. Nardil or Parnate that is.


Nothing much yet, though I did have an instant dramatic sense of wellbeing for about a week.


----------

